# Ed the ex-racer



## timbobs (2 June 2017)

After losing my lovely gelding at the end of Feb, I now have Ed the Ex-racer!

He finished racing in August and has been on holiday since then.

I got him at the end of March, so we've been taking things slowly and building up. We're booked into retraining of racehorses camp in July so need to get cracking!

We are lucky to have fantastic hacking straight outside the yard gate so have been mainly hacking to build him up as he's very weak still. 






 My gorgeous boy the day he was PTS  







Ed the day he arrived!








First ride








Looking very elegant &#128514;








First baby attempt at schooling

Does anyone else have an ex-racer and tips for building up/getting started? Ed is only six so I hope to have lots of time with him!


----------



## antigone (2 June 2017)

Sorry, can't help but just to say I think you look great together.


----------



## timbobs (2 June 2017)

antigone said:



			Sorry, can't help but just to say I think you look great together.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! That's so nice to hear. He's a lot taller than my previous boy at 16.2 and I usually prefer smaller horses but I'm loving him so far!


----------



## PorkChop (2 June 2017)

He's lovely


----------



## atlantis (2 June 2017)

What a beautiful boy!!! I had an ex racer 20 years ago and we did lots of slow hacking to build him up first, with plenty of hills.  I think you'll be fine for camp. It sounds like great fun!!!


----------



## timbobs (2 June 2017)

atlantis said:



			What a beautiful boy!!! I had an ex racer 20 years ago and we did lots of slow hacking to build him up first, with plenty of hills.  I think you'll be fine for camp. It sounds like great fun!!!
		
Click to expand...

I think he's beautiful too but I am slightly bias! &#128525;

We've got lots of hills where we are so have been enjoying those. He's definitely getting stronger as when he arrived he found it really hard to walk downhill but he's much better now!

We haven't had a proper canter yet as he's not quite ready but I can't wait for a blast uphill!







Love the view from these ears


----------



## ozpoz (2 June 2017)

He looks lovely and very happy too!


----------



## atlantis (2 June 2017)

timbobs said:



			I think he's beautiful too but I am slightly bias! &#128525;

We've got lots of hills where we are so have been enjoying those. He's definitely getting stronger as when he arrived he found it really hard to walk downhill but he's much better now!

We haven't had a proper canter yet as he's not quite ready but I can't wait for a blast uphill!







Love the view from these ears
		
Click to expand...

I remember not cantering for a long time. I was 16 and just wanted to gallop my racehorse lol. The time spent on the flow work was worth it though. That and basic schooling to begin with, transitions and correct bend. When we started jumping we did lots of grids to slow him down and attempt to stop him hurdling everything lol. He ended up show jumping quite well and was a xc machine. He loved it!! Our dressage wasn't our strongest but that was my fault really. He had the kindest soul and biggest heart and you wouldn't know he was an x racer, apart from once at an event at raf cranwell around the airfield, where he just shot off full pelt!! The massive open space, straight lines and tannoy made him think he was racing I think. Apart from that time he was foot perfect. You've got me reminiscing now!!


----------



## splashgirl45 (2 June 2017)

no advice but think he is very handsome,  you look good on him as well....


----------



## poiuytrewq (2 June 2017)

Really gorgeous! Best of luck


----------



## MuddyMonster (2 June 2017)

Very sorry to hear about your ol' boy. He looked lovely, but Ed looks equally lovely & you make a great team! 

Hope you lots and lots of fun together


----------



## Snowy Celandine (2 June 2017)

Ed is very very handsome


----------



## timbobs (2 June 2017)

atlantis said:



			I remember not cantering for a long time. I was 16 and just wanted to gallop my racehorse lol. The time spent on the flow work was worth it though. That and basic schooling to begin with, transitions and correct bend. When we started jumping we did lots of grids to slow him down and attempt to stop him hurdling everything lol. He ended up show jumping quite well and was a xc machine. He loved it!! Our dressage wasn't our strongest but that was my fault really. He had the kindest soul and biggest heart and you wouldn't know he was an x racer, apart from once at an event at raf cranwell around the airfield, where he just shot off full pelt!! The massive open space, straight lines and tannoy made him think he was racing I think. Apart from that time he was foot perfect. You've got me reminiscing now!!
		
Click to expand...

Haha ex racers are definitely the best' sounds like yours was awesome! My previous gelding Fi was also an ex racer but he had been re-trained before I got him, so this is all new to me!

Such lovely comments from everyone  I got him for £1 too, so he's definitely a bargain buy!


----------



## Haniki (2 June 2017)

He looks a lovely boy, as did your old boy.
I hope you have lots of fun with Ed.


----------



## wills_91 (2 June 2017)

Oh he is just lovely. Has a very kind face.  Your old boy is gorgeous to. Hope you have many happy years together x


----------



## LPL (2 June 2017)

He looks super sweet I love his blaze. Sorry to hear about your old boy. 
I love an ex racer and have written all about G's journey on a thread here:
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?725990-Mr-G-s-ROR-journey Best of luck, they're the most fun!!


----------



## silv (3 June 2017)

Really nice type, love the face, he looks really kind.  Look forward to regular updates.


----------



## timbobs (3 June 2017)

LPL said:



			He looks super sweet I love his blaze. Sorry to hear about your old boy. 
I love an ex racer and have written all about G's journey on a thread here:
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?725990-Mr-G-s-ROR-journey Best of luck, they're the most fun!!
		
Click to expand...

Have just read the first few pages. Mr G is Gorgeous and sounds like such a superstar! 

Hopefully Ed and I can post such successful updates in the future &#128512; Will have to have a cuppa and a proper read about you and Mr G.


----------



## LPL (3 June 2017)

Thanks!! I'm sure you will Ed looks a lovely sort. Make sure you make he most of the RoR stuff in your area as well it's been so beneficial to our journey! Looking forward to your next update &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## pippixox (3 June 2017)

gorgeous. My first horse is an ex-racer, he is 19 now and retired, but I got him aged 8 after a successful career- ending due to a tendon injury. He had a year out and a few months doing basics with a trainer.
I would say lots and lots of hacking. They are used to straight lines but also with their working mentality they usually happily keep going and going in the school, even when tired and their body isn't actually ready for all the tight circles.
my boy had a bad back and no topline. we used a pessoa lunging aid to encourage him to stretch down long and low, which seemed to help.
mine has always been pretty good with breaks, bar a few minor bombing off issues in the first year! but I would encourage practicing lots of walks on grass so they don't assume it's race time.
in the school personally I would mostly stick to walk when doing circles & transitions. ground poles can be good for getting them to concentrate on feet and not rush.


----------



## timbobs (3 June 2017)

Had a beautiful hack on Mr Ed this morning &#128512;

It's one of those perfect days that makes you remember why you put up with all the winter weather! 















Little video to show off our hacking! The voice at the end is the Map my Run woman. I have it on track how far/fast we've been. It's a really easy way to log what we're doing so I can make sure I'm not building up too quickly. 

We were on our own today and he was super chilled.


----------



## timbobs (4 June 2017)

Ed and I had our second lesson today. No action shots as didn't have a photographer. 

Worked on getting him to stretch forward and down and stopping him from hanging on the right rein. Also practiced our downwards transitions from the seat, so I wasn't giving him anything to pull against on the reins. He worked really hard so super proud of him!








I wrote into Your Horse a few weeks ago as they were asking for "First Timer Tales" and they featured Ed and I which is really exciting!


----------



## timbobs (22 June 2017)

I don't know if anyone is interested in the adventures of Ed and I but I'm super proud of him so thought I would share!

We've been doing lots of beautiful hacking and he's been a star. Have started some canter out hacking and he's been polite behind, in front and alongside. Can't ask for more than that!








I also took him on his first outing for a low-key arena hire. He travelled beautifully and was a perfect gentleman the whole time! Had his second canter in a school. He's literally legs everywhere but that's to be expected &#128514; Will share the video of Photobucket plays ball. 














We've got a yard dressage clinic on saturday so will see how we get on!


----------



## Amymay (22 June 2017)

He really is a stunning horse. And wonderful that you're getting on so brilliantly together.


----------



## Nikki26 (22 June 2017)

He's gorgeous!! Keep the pictures and stories coming. x


----------



## gina2201 (22 June 2017)

Lovely! You'll have a fab time at RoR camp too! I went last year and it was great! Not going this year sadly. Hope you have lots of fun with him!


----------



## timbobs (22 June 2017)

gina2201 said:



			Lovely! You'll have a fab time at RoR camp too! I went last year and it was great! Not going this year sadly. Hope you have lots of fun with him!
		
Click to expand...

I took my old boy and had a great time. Can't wait to go again!

I have a few friends going too so will be a fun few days of riding and evening drinks. &#128512;&#129346;


----------



## JustMe22 (23 June 2017)

Sounds great! My ex racer is only just managing to trot for 2 minutes in company without exploding so very jealous of you being able to canter on hacks


----------



## LadySam (23 June 2017)

He's really lovely - and looks like such a happy boy.


----------



## Akkalia1 (23 June 2017)

He is just gorgeous and you're doing so well with him. He sounds like he has a fantastic temperament, I think you two will go far.

I have an ex-racer too and we've been taking things very slowly but we're starting to get out and about now and about to put a more concerted effort into schooling. Been concentrating on hacking mostly up til now. I love ex-racehorses, my girl has been challenging but really starting to see the benefits of going slowly with her


----------



## Akkalia1 (23 June 2017)

Oh and we had our very first canter in the open last weekend and she was a star, and has a beautiful powerful canter. Felt amazing! Think we'll leave gallop for a little while yet! though!


----------



## Wimbles (23 June 2017)

Ahhh!  Ed is lovely!  I'm lucky enough to have 5 ex racers.  They're all completely different but are the most fun and versatile horses ever.  One of mine played horseball all weekend, went to dressage Monday and went jousting last night.

Hope you have lots of fun and many happy years together.


----------



## Sheep (23 June 2017)

Wow, Ed is such a handsome chap! Sounds like you're doing a great job with him. Keep the updates coming!


----------



## timbobs (23 June 2017)

JustMe22 said:



			Sounds great! My ex racer is only just managing to trot for 2 minutes in company without exploding so very jealous of you being able to canter on hacks 

Click to expand...

It will come with time! We're slightly going the other way- Ed started our super polite and now he's got his confidence is getting a lot more forward! He always listens, but I am starting to feel the racehorse in him now!


LadySam said:



			He's really lovely - and looks like such a happy boy.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks- that's lovely of you to say &#128512;


Akkalia1 said:



			He is just gorgeous and you're doing so well with him. He sounds like he has a fantastic temperament, I think you two will go far.

I have an ex-racer too and we've been taking things very slowly but we're starting to get out and about now and about to put a more concerted effort into schooling. Been concentrating on hacking mostly up til now. I love ex-racehorses, my girl has been challenging but really starting to see the benefits of going slowly with her 

Click to expand...

I think hacking is definitely the way to go to build up! We've done everything for the first time on a hack as straight lines are so much easier for them. It's so lovely when you start to feel the difference in them- do you have any pictures of your girl?


----------



## Akkalia1 (23 June 2017)

Totally agree, best thing for them to get them out and seeing things too.

Oh yes, I have pictures lol 

When I first got her, 3 rising 4 year old, a week after her last race










First hacks





Now, as a 5 year old





First show a couple of weeks ago










It is lovely to see them changing and developing


----------



## timbobs (23 June 2017)

Akkalia1 said:



			Totally agree, best thing for them to get them out and seeing things too.

Oh yes, I have pictures lol 

When I first got her, 3 rising 4 year old, a week after her last race










First hacks





Now, as a 5 year old





First show a couple of weeks ago










It is lovely to see them changing and developing 

Click to expand...

She's beautiful! Such a transformation from when you got her to now!


----------



## Akkalia1 (23 June 2017)

Thank you, she is a lovely girl. Will look forward to more updates on Ed


----------



## timbobs (26 June 2017)

Having fun with Mr Ed at the moment &#128512; Have upped his feed and he's feeling like a proper ex-racer! Absolutely ready to go! When we're out hacking on our own we'll have to go for a blast!








Schooling wise he's definitely coming along. Lots of work to do but we're having fun! Top pictures are about 6 weeks ago and bottom this weekend. 








Ed definitely isn't impressed by selfies &#128514;

Just thinking about why I call him Mr Ed- did anyone ever watch the old tv show Mr Ed the talking horse?! I loved it!!


----------



## MuddyMonster (27 June 2017)

I'm really glad you are posting your journey! 

You are both looking great together. There's so much improvement in Ed & you both look really happy together


----------



## timbobs (27 June 2017)

MuddyMonster said:



			I'm really glad you are posting your journey! 

You are both looking great together. There's so much improvement in Ed & you both look really happy together 

Click to expand...

Thanks! It's so tempting to overthink everything I'm doing with him so I'm making sure I enjoy myself in the moment and remember I'm having fun! &#128514;


----------



## timbobs (30 June 2017)

Ed and I have been busy! We trekked round the M25 for a lesson with Rob Waine. 

Ups and downs today, but lots to be proud of! Ed travelled perfectly and stood by the lorry very happily while my friend had her lesson. 

Downsides were he was a bit freaked out by the mirrors and we spent the first few minutes bunny hopping around the arena while I had no reins or stirrups &#128561;

We had moments of loveliness combined with OMG THE MIRRORS!! Link to video on Instagram https://instagram.com/p/BV-Y7d5HXkj/

Ed is starting to work much more consistently at home and we even had a gallop yesterday &#128014;&#128014;&#128014;

https://i.imgur.com/xWpNDqM.jpg

At home this weekend. 

https://i.imgur.com/C4plg03.jpg

Stood politely by the lorry. He needs a bit more coverage but is getting there!

https://i.imgur.com/KNAfhC9.jpg

With his friend &#128525;

Annoyingly photobucket wants me to upgrade so having to use imgur- not sure if it's worked!


----------



## timbobs (6 July 2017)

Another update on Ed  

He went to his first competition yesterday! A very low key walk and trot test at a lovely quiet venue. 

Lots to be pleased about- he loaded and travelled well and stood patiently by the lorry.

The warm up was lovely but I lost him a little in the ring. We had such an encouraging and supportive judge. I said it was his first time and he's a baby ex-racer and she said to enjoy ourselves and not worry about the marks. 

Ed was a bit worried about the whiteboards and the shadows at B so not a brilliant test but I'm so proud of him and smiled the whole way round. 

https://i.imgur.com/39dR6wC.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/xiblwdG.jpg


----------



## Mariposa (6 July 2017)

Just started followed Ed on instagram  Lovely photos - what a gorgeous horse!


----------



## timbobs (6 July 2017)

Mariposa said:



			Just started followed Ed on instagram  Lovely photos - what a gorgeous horse!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks!! I think he's gorgeous too


----------



## timbobs (11 July 2017)

Ed has had a busy week- dressage which I've already posted and then we went for a first little jumping session on Friday. 

As always he travelled beautifully and was well behaved. 

We started off on the flat getting him really going forward and then added in trot poles and small fences. He tackled everything really well after he realised he needed to pick up his feet &#128514;






 Dressage warm up picture which I love!








Ed's giant canter which I need to learn to sit up to!






 Floating over trotting poles &#128512;








A bit worried about the first jump that went up after trotting poles. I love his face and then how he casually just walks over it &#128514;






 Getting the hang of leaving the ground!

We're off to ROR camp at Hickstead on Thursday which I'm so excited about! There will be so many knowledgeable people there who can help Ed and I.


----------



## timbobs (29 December 2017)

Hi everyone!

Thought Id update on Ed. He has been having a holiday as he was diagnosed with ulcers and then broke his splint. 

Thankfully both are now fully healed and Ill be back on board in the new year!

Ive applied to be one of Harry Halls sponsored riders for 2018 and would love to be given the opportunity!

I would really appreciate some more Instagram support to help me on the way! If you want to see pretty pictures of Ed and head about how hes getting on, please follow us! 

https://instagram.com/p/Bc1w5ylH4Tw/


----------



## Amymay (29 December 2017)

Following &#128513;


----------



## timbobs (29 December 2017)

amymay said:



			Following &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

 thanks!!


----------



## Amymay (29 December 2017)

timbobs said:



			thanks!!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for following me back on both my accounts x


----------



## timbobs (12 January 2018)

Ed is now officially back in work- yay!!

We had a bit of a rocky start with a tantrum on our first ride which ended on him losing his footing and falling over on me, but thankfully neither of us were hurt or lost confidence!

3rd ride today and we are sticking with the routine of lunging first (as hes clearly feeling well and full of beans!) and then hopping on. 

Sticking to walk and taking it slowly, but am pleased so far! Saddler and physio booked as well to get us going in the right direction. 

Im really happy with how hes looking and am so excited to be back on board!

Any tips for exercise programs for bringing back into work aftern a 6 month break and a broken splint bone are welcome! 

<img>https://i.imgur.com/qplWDRp.jpg</img>

<img>https://i.imgur.com/58jpKXy.jpg</img>

P.S I cannot get pictures to work! Tips on this too &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## timbobs (26 January 2018)

Just thought I'd add another Ed update now he's been in work a couple of weeks- more as a diary for myself really!

He has had the physio and she is really pleased with him! Saddler came today and he has gone up two gullet widths- unsurprising with the way he's changed shape in the last 6 months.

The skinny picture is when he was undergoing ulcer treatment in August vs. this week- so happy with the change in him!






We've been doing mostly hacking












But I've also had some fun dressing him in matchy matchy. It's taking longer to get him ready than I actually ride for but he looks pretty!






Whatcha doing up there mum?!


----------



## Suechoccy (26 January 2018)

He looks very contented, and his bum has a nice rounded shape to it now rather than the greyhound muscle tone of a racehorse.  Well done u!


----------



## timbobs (18 February 2018)

Thought Id update this thread now weve had our first lesson!

We really focused on me not over-riding and getting in Eds way. He needs to find his own balance and I tend to rise too much in the trot and put us both out of balance. 

He worked really hard and really tried for me, was so chuffed with him. 

View My Video

Had some lovely stretchy trot at the end too &#128525;
View My Video
Was so good to enjoy some sunshine! Watching videos reminds me I need to start getting fitter and slimmer so I look less like a blob on top *the shame*

Hopefully the videos work!


----------



## timbobs (10 March 2018)

Ed has come on leaps and bounds since my last update!

Weve just started canter work and while its all a bit spaghetti legs hes trying really hard.

He loved the snow from the beast of the east and despite my worrying as he loved out 24/7 hes still looking a great weight. 







Weve been having flatwork lessons focusing on getting him straight as he likes to go along a bit bum-in, particularly on the right rein. 

We had a super polework clinic today at a yard down the road. Hacked round there and did the session with 4 others. Hes never been over there before and doesnt often work with others in the school so this was great for him and we had a fab time! Think hell sleep well tonight though!






Checking out the scary poles!






Bit tired but looking well after the clinic &#128512;


----------



## rosiesowner (11 March 2018)

Ed man!! Glad he is feeling a lot better and looking better too!


----------



## timbobs (20 March 2018)

Ed has been doing really well, we went out for an arena hire. 

He was absolutely fantastic, loaded perfectly despite not being out since he went to Liphook for his last scope in a September. 

Got some lovely work out of him once hed settled and travelled home well too. 











Had a couple of fun hacks, and he's looking fantastic!












Then yesterday he came up with a lovely fat and hot leg 





Fingers crossed that he hasnt re-done his he splint please!


----------



## pixie27 (20 March 2018)

I love following you guys on Instagram, he's a gorgeous boy and is looking fab! Fingers crossed for you that his leg is nothing serious


----------



## timbobs (20 March 2018)

pixie27 said:



			I love following you guys on Instagram, he's a gorgeous boy and is looking fab! Fingers crossed for you that his leg is nothing serious 

Click to expand...

Glad you enjoy following us on Instagram I love sharing pictures of him and our journey so lovely to hear someone enjoys it!


----------



## timbobs (2 April 2018)

Thankfully Eds leg was nothing serious and we have been able to have a fun bank holiday! 

Started off with some beautiful hacking as always &#128512;











We had a really interesting dressage clinic at the yard on Saturday where we focused on getting Ed more reactive to me and less focused on everything going on around him. He was very on his toes and super bouncy so was a fun lesson!

Easter Sunday a friend came over and hacked Ed while I borrowed another horse on the yard. Its always so interesting to see someone else ride your horse. She hadnt ridden him before and he was well behaved for her which is a bonus! 

Today we had a polework clinic at Merrist Wood. Got to the yard to find Ed having a snooze. Ive never seen him lying down so felt really mean getting him up &#128584;






He behaved really well at the clinic, was so pleased with his attitude. Loads to work on for both of us but all in all a good outing!






Hope everyone else has had a fun weekend!


----------



## DD (2 April 2018)

hes gorgeous


----------



## MotherOfChickens (2 April 2018)

he's a lovely looking lad and you're doing a grand job with him


----------



## MuddyMonster (2 April 2018)

Lovely update - he's looking really well


----------



## timbobs (3 April 2018)

MotherOfChickens said:



			he's a lovely looking lad and you're doing a grand job with him 

Click to expand...

Thanks  hes got a well-deserved day off today!

Hopefully going to start planning some more fun outings to do soon!


----------



## timbobs (15 April 2018)

Another little update on Mr Ed. Hes been doing really well since we went to Merrist for the polework clinic. 

Lots more hacking (we only schooled twice a week) and then a fun trip out to Parwood for an arena hire today!






Little video of Ed today- he tried so hard and we enjoyed ourselves. Its all very much a work in progress but hes getting better every time out! No stressing or spooking at all today, he just needs to concentrate on me a bit more but that will come!
[video=youtube_share;yLi-xi3ZzDE]https://youtu.be/yLi-xi3ZzDE[/video]

I may regret turning him out naked afterwards &#128514;


----------



## timbobs (1 May 2018)

Ed and I have had another busy few weeks!

We had a little jumping session at home which was fun. It was only Ed's third time jumping so kept it small and simple and we had fun!
It wasn't pretty and it wasn't perfect, but we both enjoyed it and kept it nice and relaxed.

[video=youtube_share;iOYK7nDWalE]https://youtu.be/iOYK7nDWalE[/video]

As always, lots of hacking which we are enjoying. He has definitely re-discovered the racehorse in him and is having a whale of a time charging along racing his friends!

He has been coming along leaps and bounds in terms of his schooling and we were meant to be doing dressage this weekend but unfortunately he went lame- I'm sure he knows when we have plans! I think he trod on a stone as he is now sound so will try booking something again soon!























He also played riding school pony and my husband had a lunge lesson on him which went surprisingly well! I wasn't sure how Ed would take to having a novice on board but he was an absolute angel.


----------



## Floofball (1 May 2018)

Ah, lovely Ed  so pleased your enjoying him so much. When you book in for dressage next time - don&#8217;t tell him!


----------



## timbobs (1 May 2018)

Whitehorseslave said:



			Ah, lovely Ed  so pleased your enjoying him so much. When you book in for dressage next time - don&#8217;t tell him!
		
Click to expand...

Thats definitely the plan! Ill be keeping quiet &#129323;


----------



## timbobs (13 May 2018)

We finally managed to get out and about and have some fun dressaging today and Ed was an absolute superstar!

We may only be competing at the lofty heights of unaff W&T and Prelim but we enjoyed ourselves. This was only our second attempt at dressage and Ed was so much more relaxed than our previous go last summer. I think our clinics, arena hires and lessons are paying off!

We got 65% in the W&T and 63% in the Prelim which I'm over the moon with as it was our first Prelim.












Such a handsome boy!






We were much more relaxed in the warm up than in the actual test, but I don't think we're alone in that!

[video=youtube_share;bogbr4f8TkI]https://youtu.be/bogbr4f8TkI[/video]
[video=youtube_share;cqNoQjHlunQ]https://youtu.be/cqNoQjHlunQ[/video]

Short clip from the Prelim: canter is definitely still a work in progress, particularly the transition! We get a bit over excited and legs go everywhere!
[video=youtube_share;ZO6KdbdKXtI]https://youtu.be/ZO6KdbdKXtI[/video]


----------



## timbobs (30 May 2018)

I thought I would add another Ed update as we have been out and about doing a few things and having fun &#128512; He is turning into a lovely all-rounder and takes everything in his stride.

We are taking advantage of the sunshine and doing lots of hacking. I love going out in the evenings after work and having a blast! Were doing mostly hacking at the moment to get Ed nice and fit and with our beautiful hacking it seems a waste not to.
[video=youtube_share;K6CnOcXRZAk]https://youtu.be/K6CnOcXRZAk[/video]

The cows are back out on the ranges for the summer and Ed has been very brave walking right past them and didnt bat an eyelid.






We also went out and did Eds first XC schooling. I just went for the hack around the course with a friend to get out and about somewhere different, but ended up having a play over some small fences and the water and he was an absolute star.
[video=youtube_share;o9jdoGsnJJM]https://youtu.be/o9jdoGsnJJM[/video]

This weekend we went out to dressage and again he was well behaved and we enjoyed ourselves. The tests felt better than last time, but with worse scores- I guess thats dressage! Was very proud of him as we travelled with a friend and he didnt mind leaving him or being left on the lorry alone so thats another gold star for Ed.






Finally we had our first proper jump lesson yesterday and Ed absolutely stormed it. Jumped everything happily and out of nice rhythm- not bad for an ex-flat racer who hasnt done much jumping at all.
[video=youtube_share;UPevw7ohlFY]https://youtu.be/UPevw7ohlFY[/video]

Im absolutely loving our re-training journey; he is such a pleasure to ride and have around. I wasnt sure what I was taking on when I got him and thought I may have been a bit mad but its turned out to be a great decision!


----------



## rosiesowner (30 May 2018)

Ed! You're looking lovely young chap. 

He really is turning into a great all rounder isn't he?


----------



## timbobs (30 May 2018)

rosiesowner said:



			Ed! You're looking lovely young chap. 

He really is turning into a great all rounder isn't he?
		
Click to expand...

He really is! Im so proud of how hes coming along after his illnesses and injuries. Hes the right amount of cheeky and sensible. Hes sane enough that you dont need to worry without being bored!


----------



## Pinkvboots (30 May 2018)

his looking great I really like him you are doing a brilliant job with him well done


----------



## timbobs (30 May 2018)

Pinkvboots said:



			his looking great I really like him you are doing a brilliant job with him well done
		
Click to expand...

Hes such a lovely boy &#128512; Ive never really brought on a horse before so hopefully Im doing him justice!


----------



## Wishfilly (30 May 2018)

What a lovely thread! Ed is very handsome and it's really cool to see how he has progressed!


----------



## timbobs (30 May 2018)

Wishfilly said:



			What a lovely thread! Ed is very handsome and it's really cool to see how he has progressed!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! Hes definitely a pretty boy and he knows it! Loves checking himself out in school mirrors when were out and about now hes not scared of them &#128514;


----------



## timbobs (13 June 2018)

Just thought Id share how awesome Mr Ed is &#10084;&#65039;

The cows are back on the ranges for the summer and hes clearly so bothered by them &#128514; they are Belted Galloways and the calves are so cute! [video=youtube_share;5xGYMbVkFls]https://youtu.be/5xGYMbVkFls[/video]

We are so lucky with our hacking, its like exploring a magical world every ride. 












Weve also been working more on our jumping- its still not the prettiest, but hes super keen and is loving it! 





Super keen in this one and took me by surprise &#128514;






Weve got a jump clinic at the yard Sunday which will be fun and then in a month we have Retraining of Racehorses camp at Hickstead which Im so excited for!


----------



## LaurenBay (14 June 2018)

Me Ed is lovely, I have just started following you on Instagram!

I am very jealous of your hacking, it looks lovely!


----------



## timbobs (14 June 2018)

LaurenBay said:



			Me Ed is lovely, I have just started following you on Instagram!

I am very jealous of your hacking, it looks lovely!
		
Click to expand...

We are so spoilt with the hacking! Thanks for the follow &#128512;


----------



## Ellzbellz97 (14 June 2018)

I got my ex racer last October from a rescue, we have been having lessons and then doing pole work to help build up the top line as he is really weak. Your boy looks so lovely though and they are very rewarding, mines such a softie and quite lazy! Followed your instagram too


----------



## Scarlett (14 June 2018)

OP - where are you based, the hacking looks familiar.... as do the moo cows (who my horse wants to go meet every time we see them!)


----------



## timbobs (14 June 2018)

Scarlett said:



			OP - where are you based, the hacking looks familiar.... as do the moo cows (who my horse wants to go meet every time we see them!)
		
Click to expand...

Were in Surrey, near Guildford/Woking  not sure if its where youre thinking!


----------



## timbobs (14 June 2018)

Ellzbellz97 said:



			I got my ex racer last October from a rescue, we have been having lessons and then doing pole work to help build up the top line as he is really weak. Your boy looks so lovely though and they are very rewarding, mines such a softie and quite lazy! Followed your instagram too 

Click to expand...

Got to love an ex-racer  Feel free to share pictures of your boy!


----------



## Scarlett (14 June 2018)

timbobs said:



			We&#8217;re in Surrey, near Guildford/Woking  not sure if it&#8217;s where you&#8217;re thinking!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, Guildford way. I hack on those same Ranges


----------



## timbobs (14 June 2018)

Scarlett said:



			Ditto, Guildford way. I hack on those same Ranges 

Click to expand...

If you ever want to go for a hack let me know! It's so beautiful up there


----------



## Scarlett (14 June 2018)

timbobs said:



			If you ever want to go for a hack let me know! It's so beautiful up there 

Click to expand...

I also have a chestnut exracer  could be fun!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (14 June 2018)

They are lovely horses  -  my young livery is re homing an ex racer and she is coming Saturday so 2 days from now.  She won't mind this.  my young livery meeting her new Ex Racer.


----------



## timbobs (16 June 2018)

ILuvCowparsely said:



			They are lovely horses  -  my young livery is re homing an ex racer and she is coming Saturday so 2 days from now.  She won't mind this.  my young livery meeting her new Ex Racer.  






Click to expand...

Looks gorgeous! Hope shes arrived safely! 

Today we hacked to a yard down the road and had a jump clinic. 

Ed was an absolute plonker going down there and for the first 10minutes. Once hed chilled out he was awesome &#128512;

The jumps werent big as the exercises were around control, rhythm and direction which was great for us. Really got him thinking about what we were doing rather than getting over-excited. 

I think hes really coming on at the moment, everything seems to be sinking in nicely. 





[video=youtube_share;bGxYI_A2gQ4]https://youtu.be/bGxYI_A2gQ4[/video]
Clearly, he wasnt tired after our session as he managed to snap his headcollar and then bogged off up the field when I turned him out &#128584;


----------



## timbobs (30 June 2018)

Ed and I have had a fun few weeks  

Last weekend we hired an SJ course which was a very educational outing. He got a bit overwhelmed with it all so we kept it small and got him confident. 







Today we toddled off to Pachesham for their Unaffiliated Dressage Festival and Ed was awesome for 7th place which meant we got to do our first mounted prize giving!

He was slight terrified of his rosette and found the canter round at the end very exciting &#128514; He was quite spooky in the prelim so no placing but lots to like and lots to improve on so a good day out!













Muuuumm... get it off me!






A tad over-excited &#128514;


----------



## Mariposa (30 June 2018)

I love Ed! I follow you on instagram, love the photos -  he is such a character!


----------



## timbobs (30 June 2018)

Mariposa said:



			I love Ed! I follow you on instagram, love the photos -  he is such a character!
		
Click to expand...

He is definitely a character! Hes such fun to have around, always makes me laugh &#128514;


----------



## timbobs (15 July 2018)

Sorry mammoth post coming!

Ed and I have had an absolutely amazing few days at the Retraining of Racehorses South East Camp at Hickstead!

He was an absolute superstar and took everything in his stride. We got down there on Wednesday evening after work and settled in. 











Everyone brought picnic food Wednesday night so we sat outside our lorries watching the (disappointing!) football. 

Thursday morning was a saddle fitting session and then the afternoon was a 1-2-1 Horsemanship session with Tom Mitchell. No pics of this but it was a really insightful session which really helped Ed and I. 

Friday morning we went for a hack around the show ground with our new friends and dreamed of one day being in the main arena!






















Friday afternoon was a fabulous flatwork lesson with a trainer we had last year who was very complimentary about the changes in Ed vs. last year. We worked on opening up his medium trot as well as some lateral movements whereas last year we worked on cantering without having a mental breakdown!

Yesterday was the highlight for me; we had a polework lesson which really got Ed bending and opening up his trot and then a jump lesson in the afternoon. 





[video=youtube_share;myigQ0M0nko]https://youtu.be/myigQ0M0nko[/video]

For the jump lesson our group went in wanting to jump 60cm max and we ended up jumping 85 in places! Ive never jumped that big and absolutely loved it &#128512; It was fairly technical too and we jumped out first bounce, spread, wall, corner and arrow head! I cant wait to see the proper pictures as we had an awesome time. We did part ways when Ed put in a bigger jump than I was expecting but we got straight back to it! From the video you can really see our confidence grow from start to finish. 






Learning from the group beforehand  

[video=youtube_share;OjCdyJW7aBc]https://youtu.be/OjCdyJW7aBc[/video]

This is the fourth RoR camp Ive done and the training you get is fantastic. There is such a supportive atmosphere and everyone wants to help where they can and is wishing you well in all your lessons. Its lovely to go back each year and see some familiar faces as well as meet a brilliant group of new friends. 

If anyone is hesitant to go on one of these camps or to an RoR event dont be! There is something for everyone at each level of re-training. 

It was such a fun few days but I think Ed was glad to get home and have a roll &#128514;


----------



## timbobs (16 July 2018)

Got the Pro pics today so thought Id share (they are mine to share so no copyright issues!)

Love this one!






He was so awesome jumping and likes to give them some air &#128514; I definitely need to work on giving with my hands &#128584;






















He was just so awesome for the whole of camp, I couldnt have asked more from him!


----------



## limestonelil (16 July 2018)

Wow, looks like an awesome time and really beneficial. I just loved the relentless even rhythm in the polework video. Great. Congratulations to you and Ed.


----------



## timbobs (16 July 2018)

limestonelil said:



			Wow, looks like an awesome time and really beneficial. I just loved the relentless even rhythm in the polework video. Great. Congratulations to you and Ed.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! Weve really been working on our rhythm as he likes to go between snail pace and rushing along so Im pleased were looking more rhythmical


----------



## Accidental Eventer (17 July 2018)

It looks like you had so much fun. I love hear your stories with Ed, he seems lovely!


----------



## Floofball (17 July 2018)

I do enjoy reading your posts &#128522; you and Ed are really coming on. This camp looks fab - bet you were itching to ride over the Bank!


----------



## timbobs (17 July 2018)

Accidental Eventer said:



			It looks like you had so much fun. I love hear your stories with Ed, he seems lovely!
		
Click to expand...

We had an amazing time! He is such a sweetheart, Im so lucky to have him  



Whitehorseslave said:



			I do enjoy reading your posts &#128522; you and Ed are really coming on. This camp looks fab - bet you were itching to ride over the Bank!
		
Click to expand...

I really was! &#128514; Aside from not being allowed, think if wed gone up we would never have got back down and wed have been stuck there forever!


----------



## timbobs (22 July 2018)

Ed has been awesome over the last week, I think camp really helped him mature mentally. 

Weve had a fun week of hacking and decided last minute to enter dressage today. 












Our warm up was lovely and he was really chilled but forward. As soon as we went into the first test I just stopped riding which meant a pretty rubbish mark but I cant fault Ed for his behaviour. 

Into the second test and we were much more together for a PB at Prelim (our fourth attempt) for 64% and 11th place (midway in the class). 

Ed was such a dude today, standing and chatting when I wanted to but switching back on as soon as I asked. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

Lots to like from the day; Im particularly pleased with his canter but we really need to work on the trot!






Video of some of the canter  
[video=youtube_share;L8V5BKemJ8k]https://youtu.be/L8V5BKemJ8k[/video]


----------



## timbobs (11 August 2018)

Another busy few weeks for Ed! Weve been having an absolute blast &#128512;

I fulfilled a childhood dream of taking a horse to the beach! Ed was mostly chilled about the whole thing which I was so impressed with. We went to Bracklesham Bay with a friend and had the best time!

After all this glorious weather, we went on the wettest, windiest day and there were so many kiteboarders (people riding surfboards attached to massive parachutes!) to navigate but Ed took it all in his stride. 






[video=youtube_share;YM57PiU2URE]https://youtu.be/YM57PiU2URE[/video]

We also had another lovely friend come and do a photo shoot and she got some stunning photos of Ed. 












Weve been working on our schooling at home and Im focusing on getting some more bounce into the canter and bringing him into a more upright frame, rather than the long and low weve been doing previously. Still a work in progress but were getting there. 







Finally, today we had our first ever SJ competition! Ive never done a jumping competition and neither has Ed so we werent quite sure what to expect. Ed was absolutely fantastic and I was so proud of him. We kept the jumps tiny so we had a positive first outing, but Im so pleased with him. 






















I feel like Ed and I are really becoming a partnership and Im getting more confidence in myself that Im not ruining him!

I sometimes feel such pressure to get everything right for him. He such a honest soul and Im so happy that I took the leap of faith to get him.


----------



## Floofball (12 August 2018)

Lovely update, so nice to see you both having fun. Definitely becoming a partnership, the photos are stunning and that lovely relaxed canter on the beach, such a good boy. Really don&#8217;t think your going to ruin anything - looks like your doing a fab job. Well done to both of you


----------



## Mariposa (12 August 2018)

He looks amazing! So jealous of the beach ride!


----------



## Dave's Mam (12 August 2018)

Amazing photos & what a gorgeous boy he is.

You're doing amazingly with him.


----------



## timbobs (12 August 2018)

Whitehorseslave said:



			Lovely update, so nice to see you both having fun. Definitely becoming a partnership, the photos are stunning and that lovely relaxed canter on the beach, such a good boy. Really don&#8217;t think your going to ruin anything - looks like your doing a fab job. Well done to both of you 

Click to expand...

He was so awesome on the beach, really wasnt sure how he was going to react to it all and we picked the worst day to go but he took it all in his stride  

Was such an amazing moment cantering along the beach together. It was so exhilarating and relaxing at the same time- very good for the soul after a long week at work!


----------



## timbobs (12 August 2018)

Mariposa said:



			He looks amazing! So jealous of the beach ride!
		
Click to expand...

It was so much! I really recommend a beach ride if you ever get the chance &#128512;




Dave's Mam said:



			Amazing photos & what a gorgeous boy he is.

You're doing amazingly with him.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! I cant take any credit for him really, his attitude is brilliant. He just seems to get on with whatever Ive asked, even if I dont get it quite right.


----------



## timbobs (19 August 2018)

Eds had a busy few days having fun so thought Id share some pictures and vids &#128512;

Had a friend come over with her ex-racer for a hack. Her boy was a successful racer in his day and left Ed and I in the dust &#128514;

Then today we went to a local farm/XC ride and Ed was absolutely awesome &#10084;&#65039;






















[video=youtube_share;7c8fM0gtYVk]https://youtu.be/7c8fM0gtYVk[/video]

Some work to do with both of our confidence but we had good fun. 

I love this horse more and more every time we go out as he just get better and better.


----------



## kimberleigh (19 August 2018)

Just read through your thread from start to finish and have thoroughly enjoyed watching you and Ed progress!! 

Gives me lots of hope for my new ex racer - she's only 4 and will be turned away until next year now, but I cant wait to have some fun with her &#128512;


----------



## timbobs (19 August 2018)

kimberleigh said:



			Just read through your thread from start to finish and have thoroughly enjoyed watching you and Ed progress!! 

Gives me lots of hope for my new ex racer - she's only 4 and will be turned away until next year now, but I cant wait to have some fun with her &#128512;
		
Click to expand...

Im glad youve enjoyed following our story  

Exciting about your new girl! How long have you had her?


----------



## kimberleigh (19 August 2018)

timbobs said:



			Im glad youve enjoyed following our story  

Exciting about your new girl! How long have you had her?
		
Click to expand...

Only 2 weeks now! She never raced but has been in training, she is 17hh and still growing &#128584; 

I have another baby due beginning of January so thought it best to turn new girl away to let her mature and grow up a bit, before restarting once Ive had the baby!


----------



## timbobs (19 August 2018)

kimberleigh said:



			Only 2 weeks now! She never raced but has been in training, she is 17hh and still growing &#128584; 

I have another baby due beginning of January so thought it best to turn new girl away to let her mature and grow up a bit, before restarting once Ive had the baby!
		
Click to expand...

Shes going to be tall &#128561; sounds like a good plan to let her chill until youre ready after the baby! Any photos?


----------



## kimberleigh (19 August 2018)

timbobs said:



			Shes going to be tall &#128561; sounds like a good plan to let her chill until youre ready after the baby! Any photos?
		
Click to expand...

Shes a big girl! Only a 6' rug though - no idea how that works haha. Photos of the day she arrived, day after and once she had a bit of a mane trim. 



















Dentist is coming out Tuesday so hopefully she will be a good girl - she windsucks a fair bit so managing as if she has ulcers; 24/7 turnout, lots of fibre and as little stress as possible!


----------



## timbobs (25 August 2018)

More cross country fun today!

Our first time doing proper XC schooling, rather than just a hack with some fences popped in. 

Ed was brilliant and after one hair raising moment where I had my right foot in the stirrup, facing Eds side with my left leg sticking straight out behind me like a ballerina on horseback but much elegant, we had an amazing time! I actually managed to save myself from the ballerina moment and not fall off which I was very proud of- my seat is improving! 

We did water, ditches, steps, a chair fence, a corner, logs etc. And he did everything I asked. Ive finally realised that As long as I ride properly he jumps whatever I ask! 

Super proud of him today &#128512;





















[video=youtube_share;jIwb_AkCoUc]https://youtu.be/jIwb_AkCoUc[/video]


----------



## kimberleigh (25 August 2018)

Great update! Lovely to see his ears pricked the whole time


----------



## timbobs (25 August 2018)

kimberleigh said:



			Great update! Lovely to see his ears pricked the whole time
		
Click to expand...

He loved it! Im hoping well get to do a bit of eventing one day.


----------



## kimberleigh (26 August 2018)

timbobs said:



			He loved it! Im hoping well get to do a bit of eventing one day.
		
Click to expand...

That will be my ultimate goal with my girl too - a long, long way off yet but its nice to watch others progress in the mean time!


----------



## timbobs (8 September 2018)

Some more updates on Eds progress over the last few weeks  

Today we had the RoR South East Championship show which was great fun! 

It was a good excuse to catch up with loads of my RoR friends from camp and its definitely the most supportive show Ive ever been to! 

I managed to leave my riding boots at the yard but luckily my sharer managed to bring them over with 5 minutes to spare before my first test &#128584;

Ed was great as always and we had a PB at Prelim of 66.48% in Prelim 12. Prelim 7 was a bit of a fail with 61.59% where Ed just ran out of steam. 













We went for a jumping clinic with Tintin vsn rijckevorsel a couple of weeks ago which was brilliant! Ed jumped his socks off and was absolutely awesome. 

[video=youtube_share;oSIlX8ddQF4]https://youtu.be/oSIlX8ddQF4[/video]


----------



## timbobs (29 September 2018)

Thought Iâ€™d do a little Ed update 

After the RoR championships we did our first ODE! It was a rubbish day on paper, but a fantastic experience. 

We had a fabulous dressage for 29.9 which I was super pleased with, especially as it was our first test on grass. 





The SJ was a bit meh as it was smaller than weâ€™ve being sj-ing so he just didnâ€™t respect the fences. 



XC was interesting, with the first jump being out of the SJ arena which Ed was quite confused about and we had a refusal at first. 



We had a couple of stops XC meaning technical elimination but we were allowed to continue and we had a fantastic time! I just had to buy this picture as Ed looks so happy â¤ï¸




Since then, heâ€™s had a quiet couple of weeks as he slipped over in the field having a hoolie and pulled some muscles. 

I was trying to explain to someone at work about how heâ€™s quite bouncy in the field and found lots of photo evidence to back it upðŸ™ˆ no wonder he has managed to hurt himself!




Heâ€™s had Physio and is ready to go again so weâ€™re off on our first fun ride tomorrow!! Eeek! Fingers crossed he doesnâ€™t find it too exciting ðŸ™ˆ

Oh, and just a couple of pics from the RoR champs to finish off the post as heâ€™s so handsome and itâ€™s much easier to attach pics now!


----------



## limestonelil (29 September 2018)

Lovely post and pics. You and Ed can be justifiably proud  of yourselves.


----------



## timbobs (30 September 2018)

limestonelil said:



			Lovely post and pics. You and Ed can be justifiably proud  of yourselves.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks ðŸ˜€ Iâ€™m so proud of Ed, heâ€™s such a pleasure to own. 

Well, we went out for our fun ride today. Started off a bit stressful as my lorry refused to start but was lucky enough to borrow a friendâ€™s lorry! Itâ€™s a lovely 3.5t but Ed was a bit confused loading onto it as I have a 7.5t and he looked massive in it ðŸ˜‚



The ride itself was lovely with beautiful scenery and brilliant sand tracks for a good gallop ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€ 

Both mine and edâ€™s first fun ride and we loved it! So proud of Ed as he is absolutely fantastic; will go at whatever pace you ask and is nicely forward but never silly â¤ï¸


----------



## timbobs (18 October 2018)

Proud owner alert!

Went out last night on a bit of a whim to have a go at our first Novice test and Ed was a superstar! 



6 months ago we were just learning to trot a full long side of the arena without wobbling and I feel like weâ€™ve come such a long way! Lots to work on still, obviously, but Iâ€™m so proud of Ed and how far heâ€™s come. 

I know itâ€™s not exactly the biggest acheivement in the world but Iâ€™m so pleased as Iâ€™m not the most experienced rider and Ed and I are learning together. 

I was very spoilt for my 30th birthday last week and got bought a Dressage saddle which I feel weâ€™ve earnt now and I canâ€™t wait to try out!


----------



## Pinkvboots (18 October 2018)

timbobs said:



			Proud owner alert!

Went out last night on a bit of a whim to have a go at our first Novice test and Ed was a superstar!
View attachment 26396


6 months ago we were just learning to trot a full long side of the arena without wobbling and I feel like weâ€™ve come such a long way! Lots to work on still, obviously, but Iâ€™m so proud of Ed and how far heâ€™s come.

I know itâ€™s not exactly the biggest acheivement in the world but Iâ€™m so pleased as Iâ€™m not the most experienced rider and Ed and I are learning together.

I was very spoilt for my 30th birthday last week and got bought a Dressage saddle which I feel weâ€™ve earnt now and I canâ€™t wait to try out!
View attachment 26397

Click to expand...

Lovely to hear an update on you both your doing so well together, am loving the dressage saddle.


----------



## timbobs (18 October 2018)

Pinkvboots said:



			Lovely to hear an update on you both your doing so well together, am loving the dressage saddle.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks  I say it every time I update and it's probably getting boring, but I'm so pleased with him!


----------



## timbobs (28 October 2018)

When it rains it pours ðŸ˜¢ very woe is me post today. 

We lost our gorgeous little Persian cat Timmy very suddenly on Friday to what the vets think was a brain tumour ðŸ˜­





Get down the yard this morning hoping for a nice hack and Ed is horribly lame behind with a hot, fat leg. Heâ€™s got a slightly weeping cut so think itâ€™s a touch of cellulitis. Iâ€™ve cleaned, bandaged and buted so ðŸ¤žðŸ¤ž But not what I needed today!


----------



## timbobs (10 November 2018)

Got some exciting news this evening- Ed and I have been shortlisted for sponsorship from Olivia Oakeley! 

The sponsorship is a yearâ€™s worth of lessons, some personal training and a sports massage. I think this would make such a difference for Ed and I and really help us progress  

If you get the chance, a like of our picture and my comment would be fantastic! 



__ https://www.facebook.com/335585669792250/posts/2505167156167413



As a thank you, hereâ€™s some cute puppy photos ðŸ˜


----------



## MotherOfChickens (10 November 2018)

well done for getting on the shortlist and fingers crossed for you 

I am sorry about Timmy, he looked to be a real character.

your pup is scrumptious!


----------



## timbobs (12 November 2018)

MotherOfChickens said:



			well done for getting on the shortlist and fingers crossed for you 

I am sorry about Timmy, he looked to be a real character.

your pup is scrumptious!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks MotherofChickens  

It is very strange in the house without Timmy and I miss him alot, but we are enjoying Roxie and she's good fun too.


----------



## timbobs (27 November 2018)

Some vibes needed for Ed please. 

Heâ€™s been a bit on and off for a while and is showing signs of being uncomfortable somewhere so weâ€™re off to Liphook (my regular vets so not a scary referral) on Friday to have a workup. 

He feels like heâ€™s just lost power- you can give him the rein out hacking and ask for a gallop and he just wonâ€™t go, and has got quite reluctant to move forward into medium trot/canter as well. 

I feel like itâ€™s something in the hind end and potentially ulcers coming back as well, although he does look well at the moment he has got super spooky. 

Weâ€™ve been doing some light hacking and enjoying the beautiful autumn colours  





And Iâ€™ve had Roxie to keep me entertained! Sheâ€™s doing so well; chilled in the house, great with other dogs and is brilliant around the horses.


----------



## J&S (27 November 2018)

Love the puppy!


----------



## timbobs (27 November 2018)

J&S said:



			Love the puppy!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks- sheâ€™s brilliant!


----------



## timbobs (7 December 2018)

Thought I'd do an update on Ed- took him to Liphook for a workup last Friday and had an absolute nightmare!

Lorry broke down on the way (flat battery hadn't charged enough when I stopped for Diesel) and the first 6 people I asked wouldn't help me jump start! Someone did try which was lovely, but we couldn't get the lorry started so called recovery.

Ed was brilliant and stood quietly on the lorry for 2 hours at the petrol station until we got going again and Liphook were fantastic and moved the day around to fit us in still.

Diagnosis after some nerve blocks and x-rays is arthritis in both hocks. Slightly gutted as he's only 7, but it was the least-worse thing on my list of possibilities.

Plan is this week light work walk & trot, introduce Pessoa-ing and pole work again and build him up slowly and encourage him to use his hind end again. At the moment he's still not feeling quite right, but is so much more forward so I guess that's progress!

Any hints/tips for managing a horse with arthritis would be great! 

The post wouldnâ€™t be complete without a picture of him as heâ€™s too handsome ðŸ˜


----------



## NinjaPony (7 December 2018)

So sorry to hear about the diagnosis- itâ€™s so disheartening when they are young. Iâ€™ve got two horses, both with hock arthritis. One has had it since 10, he is now 18, full of life and fire! The other was diagnosed this summer, and went out and won two dressage classes in two outings this month. So there is hope yet! I manage them both in a similar way- both get cider vinegar and suppleaze gold in their feed. Turnout every day for a decent length of time. Leg wraps when it is cold, quarter sheet on to warm up. My ridden boy gets a equilibrium back massage before every ride which really helps him. He has cartrophen every few months, and recently had his hocks injected which has really helped. I donâ€™t jump really, and I only do fast work on a decent soft surface. I donâ€™t lunge on tight circles, and I use long slow warm ups to get his hocks moving including plenty of stretching, gentle leg yields, turn on the forehand etc. Sorry this was a very long post- I hope some of itâ€™s useful. Hope things start to look up soon- my boy has most of the summer off, and wasnâ€™t back in full work until October, but is now going better than ever, it was worth taking the time.


----------



## timbobs (7 December 2018)

NinjaPony said:



			So sorry to hear about the diagnosis- itâ€™s so disheartening when they are young. Iâ€™ve got two horses, both with hock arthritis. One has had it since 10, he is now 18, full of life and fire! The other was diagnosed this summer, and went out and won two dressage classes in two outings this month. So there is hope yet! I manage them both in a similar way- both get cider vinegar and suppleaze gold in their feed. Turnout every day for a decent length of time. Leg wraps when it is cold, quarter sheet on to warm up. My ridden boy gets a equilibrium back massage before every ride which really helps him. He has cartrophen every few months, and recently had his hocks injected which has really helped. I donâ€™t jump really, and I only do fast work on a decent soft surface. I donâ€™t lunge on tight circles, and I use long slow warm ups to get his hocks moving including plenty of stretching, gentle leg yields, turn on the forehand etc. Sorry this was a very long post- I hope some of itâ€™s useful. Hope things start to look up soon- my boy has most of the summer off, and wasnâ€™t back in full work until October, but is now going better than ever, it was worth taking the time.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks so much for replying- great to hear about a couple of horses doing well!  Hopefully Ed will be relatively easy to manage as he lives out so gets lots of movement.

Interesting about the Apple Cider Vinegar- what does that do for arthritis, I've not heard of it?

The vet has said he thinks dressage will be harder for him, but he thinks there is no reason he shouldn't come back to what we were doing before (novice dressage, very low level eventing and some SJ) so fingers crossed!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (7 December 2018)

Sorry to hear about Ed, I hope you find a way of managing it.

I want to eat Roxie! how cute is she


----------



## timbobs (7 December 2018)

MotherOfChickens said:



			Sorry to hear about Ed, I hope you find a way of managing it.

I want to eat Roxie! how cute is she 

Click to expand...

Thanks, I hope so too  Iâ€™m absolutely in love with Roxie. Sheâ€™s such a character and is great fun to have around!


----------



## timbobs (17 December 2018)

Ed had the vet back out today as although he's been a lot more forward, he's also been quite tense and unsettled since he had the hock injections and I was concerned that he was still uncomfortable.

The vet is actually very happy with his hind legs and he is moving so much better. However, as we have changed his way of going so much he is using his muscles very differently and he is has very sore muscles across his back, shoulders and neck. Vet recommended some acupuncture so we did that today and he's back again on Friday for another session. I'm a fan of acupuncture as I had it done for a bad back through the NHS physio and it made such a big difference.

Ed was much more relaxed in the muscles after the session, so it will be interesting to see how he feels after a week off and his second session on Friday. 

I have circled the needles in the picture as they donâ€™t really stand out against his coat!


----------



## timbobs (4 January 2019)

Thought I'd follow up with Ed's progress since his acupuncture sessions. His hock action is looking fantastic which is great but unfortunately other things haven't been getting better for Ed:


He has been getting tenser, tighter and more sore across his back
Now 2/10ths lame on his left fore when trotted up
He is so so spooky and the few times I've ridden him (vet wanted him lightly hacked to get the muscles moving) he's been like a total slug and in the next second spooking at nothing. The spooks are panicky and it's like his brain switches off and he's not listening to me at all, then he goes back to slug-like
Vet came yesterday and I'm going to take him back to horsepital for a gastroscope and some back x-rays. It's like now we've fixed the hocks he's fallen apart everywhere else!

Feeling very demoralised at the moment


----------



## Pinkvboots (4 January 2019)

On no so sorry to hear this I hope the front lameness is nothing too serious, and hoping the vet can get to the bottom of it all and make him comfortable again.


----------



## timbobs (4 January 2019)

Pinkvboots said:



			On no so sorry to hear this I hope the front lameness is nothing too serious, and hoping the vet can get to the bottom of it all and make him comfortable again.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Pinkyboots. It's so frustrating that they can't talk to let us know whats wrong.

He's trying so hard to let me know he's struggling so hopefully next week will make things clearer.


----------



## NinjaPony (4 January 2019)

Sorry to hear Ed isnâ€™t happy at the moment- fingers crossed you can get to the bottom of it. Really frustrating when you know somethings wrong but you canâ€™t put your finger on what it is! Good luck for the vet visit, hope you find some answers.


----------



## MrsMozart (4 January 2019)

I'm sorry. It's horrible when there's something and we can't figure it out. I hope you get some fixable answers.


----------



## jhoward (5 January 2019)

Common issues with X racers, they are fit in a different way to normal riding, you got him carried on, but look at how u have ridden and what you have asked of him...he never had the right muscles for it, let him down slowly ie, let his fitness drop then turn him away for a good while, just head down eating will build a different set of muscles ...then bring him back into work with lots of ground work long lining etc to build him up again, 
Racers are often weak on the quarters for example this is were pole work comes in, try not to be discussed heartened there's no reason why he can't be a normal ridden horse you just need to re train a slightly different way


----------



## timbobs (5 January 2019)

jhoward said:



			Common issues with X racers, they are fit in a different way to normal riding, you got him carried on, but look at how u have ridden and what you have asked of him...he never had the right muscles for it, let him down slowly ie, let his fitness drop then turn him away for a good while, just head down eating will build a different set of muscles ...then bring him back into work with lots of ground work long lining etc to build him up again,
Racers are often weak on the quarters for example this is were pole work comes in, try not to be discussed heartened there's no reason why he can't be a normal ridden horse you just need to re train a slightly different way
		
Click to expand...

Hi jhoward,

He did have 10months off between finishing racing and me getting him where he just chilled out.

When I got him he did 6 weeks walk hacking, then adding in trot and starting canter at 12 weeks. Schooling as added in very slowly, again starting with walking large, then trot, then canter before adding in any shapes etc. He then broke a splint bone, had 6 months off and we did the whole process again.

He didnâ€™t get rushed into starting to work in a way he wasnâ€™t used to and built up muscles slowly. I didnâ€™t just jump on and expect him to work in a whole new way.

 I donâ€™t feel he was too pushed in the retraining process, but maybe I did rush him. If he needs the time off again, he will of course have it.


----------



## timbobs (12 January 2019)

Ed went back to Liphook on Thursday evening to be starved overnight before his scope and xrays yesterday. 

Good news is that his ulcers arenâ€™t back and his neck xrays were clear. 

Bad news is that he has four kissings spines T16-L1. Theyâ€™ve been injected and weâ€™ll see if that makes him more comfortable.


----------



## silv (12 January 2019)

Sorry to read about all his troubles, it seems very unfair. Now you know exactly what youâ€™re dealing with hopefully it will get better for you both.


----------



## timbobs (12 January 2019)

silv said:



			Sorry to read about all his troubles, it seems very unfair. Now you know exactly what youâ€™re dealing with hopefully it will get better for you both.
		
Click to expand...

It does feel very unfair, particularly after losing my previous horse to kissing spines. 

Fingers crossed the injections do the job and we donâ€™t need to think about surgery ðŸ¤ž


----------



## timbobs (29 January 2019)

Thought I'd update this thread with Ed's current situation.

The vet came yesterday, and alongside his hock arthritis and kissing spines, he also has significant damage to his hind suspensories.

He's having a month of pen rest and we will re-assess him then. If there is no improvement/he's miserable we'll think about calling it a day after some time in the field with his friends.

Bit of a shocker really as he was meant to be my long-term horse who lived until his twenties, but I don't think its meant to be


----------



## Northern (29 January 2019)

I'm so sorry to read this  I have followed your story (lurker!) on instagram and on here. Big hugs and best thoughts for poor Ed, I wish you strength in making the best decision for him.


----------



## timbobs (29 January 2019)

Northern said:



			I'm so sorry to read this  I have followed your story (lurker!) on instagram and on here. Big hugs and best thoughts for poor Ed, I wish you strength in making the best decision for him.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Northern. Iâ€™m absolutely gutted at the outcome. If he isnâ€™t coping with the pen rest or doesnâ€™t improve Iâ€™ll call it a day as he has so many issues and is so young. 

Heâ€™s such a lovely boy so itâ€™s heartbreaking that he is so broken.


----------



## Bills (29 January 2019)

Gosh, I am so sorry to read this. I hope things massively improve for you both soon


----------



## silv (29 January 2019)

Goodness that is absolutely rotten, I am so sorry and really feel for you.


----------



## Reacher (29 January 2019)

Another one wishing you both well x


----------



## Berpisc (29 January 2019)

Oh no thats awful, so sorry to hear this


----------



## elliejhb (29 January 2019)

So sorry to read this ðŸ˜ž


----------



## Annagain (29 January 2019)

Sorry to hear this. I've follwed his story since the start and enjoyed reading about his progress. He seems like a real sweetie. Fingers crossed all the treatment works.


----------



## MrsMozart (29 January 2019)

Oh sweetie. I'm sorry. The wet weather won't help (suspensories). Sending you love and hugs.


----------



## timbobs (29 January 2019)

MrsMozart said:



			Oh sweetie. I'm sorry. The wet weather won't help (suspensories). Sending you love and hugs.
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully weâ€™re on sandy soil with very little mud so hopefully it shouldnâ€™t be too much of an issue. 

Trying my best to get him comfortable but Iâ€™m not feeling optimistic.


----------



## Pinkvboots (29 January 2019)

I am so sorry to hear that it's such a shame for both of you I hope his better after a bit of rest.


----------



## Fransurrey (30 January 2019)

Aw, I just read this whole thread and really enjoyed it. Sorry to read the latest updates. Hope he comes sound with some rest. He looks like a lovely boy.


----------



## D66 (30 January 2019)

And another who is very sorry for you.
xx


----------



## Ambers Echo (30 January 2019)

So, so sorry. What a shock for you. Horses are total heart breakers sometimes.


----------



## SEL (30 January 2019)

timbobs said:



			Thankfully weâ€™re on sandy soil with very little mud so hopefully it shouldnâ€™t be too much of an issue.

Trying my best to get him comfortable but Iâ€™m not feeling optimistic.
		
Click to expand...

I am sorry. Don't rush your decision making while he's still comfortable. I agreed with the vet last week to go through a rehab plan for 3 months and see how she goes (SI, suspensory damage, hocks and PSSM - she's a bit of a mess!)


----------



## timbobs (30 January 2019)

SEL said:



			I am sorry. Don't rush your decision making while he's still comfortable. I agreed with the vet last week to go through a rehab plan for 3 months and see how she goes (SI, suspensory damage, hocks and PSSM - she's a bit of a mess!)
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to headband about your mare- hopefully sheâ€™s fixable for you!

Iâ€™m not in a rush to make any decisions about him, but heâ€™s not particularly comfortable at the moment I donâ€™t think. Heâ€™s off his feed a bit and isnâ€™t lying down as far as we can tell. He seems to have lost his sparky, cheeky personality and I miss it! 

On the scan his right hind suspensory was very scarred and jagged all the way down so it looks to be an old injury and the vet doesn't think this will improve/change. The left hind showed up as a large black hole on the ultrasound, so this is what we are trying to improve with the rest.


----------



## Hormonal Filly (30 January 2019)

How gorgeous is he, just looking over the pictures of him. 

Don't for one bit think its yourself or how you've ridden/worked him, he probably had these issues as a 2yr old from being backed young and its only showing now as you 'fix' things as he works correctly things hurt.

Fingers crossed Ed.


----------



## timbobs (15 February 2019)

Ed passed peacefully over Rainbow Bridge this morning ðŸ’”

He couldnâ€™t be fixed and Iâ€™m absolutely devastated although I know Iâ€™ve made the right decision. 

He was the most amazing horse and we had such a fantastic time together even though it was years too short. 

The sun was out and he had a mouth full of carrots so it was the best it could have been. 

Run free my darling Ed xxx


----------



## Cortez (15 February 2019)

I am so sorry, it is so hard. But he's off now, wings on and pain free forever: you did the right thing by him, and he's a lucky boy.


----------



## rosiesowner (15 February 2019)

Gosh timbobs, i'm so sorry to read that. Genuinely really really really sorry. You should have had so much more time together. But look at this thread, it just proves how much you two achieved together and is such a treasure trove of memories. Sending you love from the library at uni, where my struggle with this essay question suddenly doesn't seem important any more! xx


----------



## Pinkvboots (15 February 2019)

I am so sorry it's such a shame he was so broken, I really loved reading about his progress he was such a lovely boy you did such a great job with him, take care be kind to yourself xx


----------



## MotherOfChickens (15 February 2019)

I'm so sorry-you did a grand job with him all the way and did what was best for him at the end. x


----------



## albeg (15 February 2019)

So sorry timbobs. Take care of yourself x


----------



## SEL (15 February 2019)

I thought of you this morning. If ever there was a week to celebrate being his last then a week of sun in the middle of February, when its warm enough to let him run around naked, then this one was just perfect. Look after yourself this weekend and remember the good times xxx


----------



## waggit (15 February 2019)

Thoughts are with you honey. The courage it takes to make that decision is huge. Ed looked so happy and content with you in the pics you posted. I am sure he is running free and thanking every lucky star that you found each other. Loads of hugs coming from me and my deeply missed ex racer.


----------



## D66 (15 February 2019)

Thinking of you.


----------



## Jill's Gym Karma (15 February 2019)

I love a bonny chestnut with a big personality. He was very lucky he ended up in a kind home with the chance of a useful life or peaceful end.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (15 February 2019)

I'm so sorry that he couldn't be mended but glad that this morning went well for him - on a lovely sunny day.

Try to concentrate on remembering the good times and rest assured that you did the best you could for him, right to the end.


----------



## Rumtytum (15 February 2019)

Thinking of you


----------



## ycbm (15 February 2019)

So sorry. You've done the hardest thing a loving owner can do with a young but broken horse. Take care.


----------



## Merrymoles (15 February 2019)

I am glad the weather was kind - he had a lovely last morning. Look after yourself now. Hugs


----------



## LaurenBay (15 February 2019)

So sorry xx


----------



## scats (15 February 2019)

I was thinking of you today.  Big hugs.  Heâ€™s in no more pain now, itâ€™s just you who needs to heal xx


----------



## Mariposa (15 February 2019)

I saw the sad news on instagram, my heart breaks for you. I'm so sorry, he was clearly so loved and had such a wonderful life with you. Lucky horse to be so loved, I'm really sorry for your loss.


----------



## timbobs (16 February 2019)

Thank you for all the lovely messages yesterday. 

Feeling a bit strange and lost today without him - Iâ€™m not sure what people do without horses to fill their time!


----------



## Ambers Echo (16 February 2019)

So, so sorry. A brave, kind decision but a heartbreaking one to have to make.


----------



## JFTDWS (16 February 2019)

I saw this on IG yesterday, I'm so sorry - such a hard decision in a young horse, but you did the right thing by him, and that's very commendable.


----------



## silv (16 February 2019)

I am very sorry to read this, you must be heartbroken.  So unfair, take care x


----------



## splashgirl45 (16 February 2019)

so sorry, its just not fair sometimes....you have done your best for him and he had some good times with you..hugsxxx


----------



## Hormonal Filly (16 February 2019)

So so sorry ðŸ˜ž he was gorgeous, you done the right thing by him. Itâ€™s a horrible hard decision. RIP, heâ€™ll be galloping over above pain free, watching over you. Thatâ€™s how I try and think x


----------



## Slightlyconfused (16 February 2019)

Just seen this.
Sending lots of hugs. 
Our exracer went on a downward things breaking. His was SI in the end that just wouldnt settle but he also became allergic to grass so we couldnt even retire him to the feild. 
It was heartbreaking when he went.


----------



## Fransurrey (17 February 2019)

Just seen this and am so sorry. Hugs to you. Xx


----------



## timbobs (17 February 2019)

The yard gave me this today - one of the grooms does commissions and she did this beautiful drawing of Ed. 

The picture was taken the day we won our first red rosette and I was so proud of him. 





They also took a bit of his tail hair and plaited it into a heart. 

Such a thoughtful thing to do and I feel like Iâ€™ve had so much support over the last few days â¤ï¸


----------



## nikicb (17 February 2019)

That's so beautiful.  Take care of yourself, and remember the good times - he was so lucky to have you as his owner.  xxx


----------



## splashgirl45 (17 February 2019)

thats lovely...look after yourself and remember that you did all you could for him and im sure he had lots of happy times with you...,he certainly always looked blooming and happy  in your photos


----------



## timbobs (25 February 2019)

I know itâ€™s not been long at all, but Iâ€™m still really struggling with it all. 

Ive been so lucky to be offered lots of horses to ride at the yard and I rode for the first time yesterday and today (oh my god my muscles are aching now!). 

I enjoyed the rides themselves and I know Iâ€™m so lucky to be able to ride these lovely horses, but when I get home I just cry as they arenâ€™t Ed! Iâ€™m not usually a crier at all and I feel like I should be finding this easier, but it seems to be getting harder instead


----------



## MotherOfChickens (25 February 2019)

its really hard, especially when they aren't very old. (((hugs)))


----------



## scats (25 February 2019)

Big hugs xx  I completely understand. Iâ€™ve lost several horses, but losing Diva last year tore my heart out and I still miss her so much that I canâ€™t let myself think too much about her as I get too upset.
Sometimes I see a photo of her and I feel absolutely crushed.

Take care of yourself xx


----------



## Amymay (25 February 2019)

It can take a long time to get over loosing a horse.  But that doesnâ€™t mean you canâ€™t enjoy the things you like.

(((((( xxxxxxx. )))))


----------



## Accidental Eventer (26 February 2019)

I'm so sorry, it's never easy losing them. I really enjoyed following along you adventure and I was heartbroken for you when you couldn't get him right. 

Be kind to yourself, and it's ok to feel how you do now. when we put our mare down it took me along time to get over it and I eventually had to get a bit of help to come to peace with my decision.


----------



## ihatework (26 February 2019)

I havenâ€™t read this thread before, not sure how I have missed it.

What a lucky lucky horse Ed was, I bet many ex-racers wish they had ended up with you. He looks to have had a fun time and looked an absolute picture until the end. When he was in pain you recognised it and did the very best for him.

Your dreams are shattered, but you have a lot to offer another horse when the time feels right x


----------



## timbobs (15 February 2020)

I can’t quite believe it’s been a year without my gorgeous, giant, ginger Ed. 

I had a few months away from horses, and then started to get the itch again. I now ride the lovely Magic who is pretty awesome. 

I still miss Ed, particularly our long hacks together and watching him play in the field. He had such a fun, cheeky character. 






I’ve been hanging onto his tail and shoes and want to do something with them. 

I’m not keen on a full, horsehair bracelet as it’s not something I could wear to work, but I do like the idea of some kind of jewellery. Any recommendations?


----------



## albeg (15 February 2020)

Lovely photos, can't believe it's been a year. 

Maybe a pandora style bead?


----------



## timbobs (15 February 2020)

albeg said:



			Lovely photos, can't believe it's been a year. 

Maybe a pandora style bead?
		
Click to expand...

I know, a year has gone by so fast. Oh I like that idea, will take a look at options


----------

